# Farmington Bay!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, i made my first Utah duck opener this morning. All I can say is wow, that was a thing to remember. I got to where I wanted to hunt at about 2:30 and I saw decoys off the point, well I couldn't believe the guy didn't shine his light so I yell and no one is there, then I see his boat. He must have got his buddy to bring him back so he could sleep. So this idiot just set his dekes out lastnight and then left and he drove up at about 7:45 and started his hunt!!!! I really thought about stealing all his decoys and jamming mud into his gas tank on his go-devil!! Thought better of it and went about 300 yards down. A guy came and parked about 100 yards away and I started getting mad but he came over and talked a bit and offered his dog to help me find any cripples in the grass, So i was ok with it.

Well, the guy comes over at about 7:20 and talks a few minutes telling me how to hunt the area and where to hunt grouse and I have to say I'm actually glad this guy was hunting near me, he was a really good guy haven't met any like that in Louisiana!! 

heard a few shots at around 7:30 and I have to tell you, I have never seen so many birds!! Then at 7:50 it sounded like Iraq, or the streets of New Orleans during Katrina!!
I was dying laughing cause I still had 10 minutes to wait and this was the funniest thing I'd seen! a whole marsh filled the the brim with idiots like me that didn't sleep lastnight and camped out in a boat to shoot 7 stinking ducks, half where yelling at their dogs, and the other half were shooting at birds 80 yards in the air!! I'm taking a video camera next year!!

So anyway, I ended up taking up the offer to have the guy next to me use his dog to find a cripple, I never would have found that bird!! Thanks Todd!!!
So I shot, 4 coots, 5 teal, a gadwall, a pintail. 

I'll be back out there tomorrow!! Hope it goes just as smooth!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seems like you got a fine Utah education this morning, this place is a far cry from down south for sure.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats cool you had a good time...I love all the craziness on the opener,, the marsh erupting with thousands of shots and birds everywhere...like ww3 out there!!! lots of idiots but its the opener and you have to take that sort of attitude going into it and not get frustrated... congrats on the shoot!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:



> Well, i made my first Utah duck opener this morning. All I can say is wow, that was a thing to remember.


not quite a september teal hunt in the coastal marsh, huh? i heard people complaining about the mosquitoes out there today and thought if they only knew. i bet you miss the food but you're glad you don't have to deal with the bugs, well not the mud bugs.


----------



## fandg (Oct 4, 2009)

:shock: You actually shot four coots? You really are a red neck inbred nutjob aren't you? Go back to your little hole you lived in in Louisianna, we don't like your kind hunting in our fine State. You think you own the swamp just because some guy was in "your spot", anyone who bags 4 coots and 5 teal on a duck hunt opener is a freaking idiot. Inbred moron!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fandg,,

I hope I am missing the sarcasm in your post or your just not that good at coming across that way.. if you weren't being sarcastic than your a douchebag...who gives a hell if he shot some coots,, they have a 20+ daily bag limit on those things for a reason..and everyone gets a little upset when people post up real close to the area they have set up on.. its the opener and you just deal with it but I have no idea why you would go off like that.


----------



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kll every **** one of them. 

Big ducks are best brested and sauted in renderd bacon fat to just medium rare- set aside and reduce some heavy cream by half in the same pan, add season then cool w/ a hunk of butter swirled in. Slice breast on bias, pour on the sauce reduction, mmmm!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nolaut said:


> Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kll every **** one of them.
> 
> Big ducks are best brested and sauted in renderd bacon fat to just medium rare- set aside and reduce some heavy cream by half in the same pan, add season then cool w/ a hunk of butter swirled in. Slice breast on bias, pour on the sauce reduction, mmmm!


Poule d'eaux is OK, I have it once in awhile.

I've even made dirty rice with coot livers and gizzards......ah....only once though.


----------

